# JD 342 cc 1330se stalling



## Hebgenhome (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello to all and thanks in advance for all your help so far!
I believe it's a 1330 walk behind blower but not positive, machine has 342cc for sure but has one light on right side. At any rate she won't stay running. When running she runs great. With no warning she just dies. I've checked all the obvious to no avail. I'm perplexed. It hasn't even been used much. I suspected the red Kill plug and took that out. It still dies but after many pulls when warm or a quick blast with the estarter she fires right off and runs, then dies either after blowing for a while or not. I've scene videos about the spark plug fowling and will check that but how can she start on first pull when cold if that's the case? I live at 6600 feet and will start after idle screws next. A buddy gave her to me and he tells me it used to stall but ran fine. 
Anyone have this issue?
J


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems to me to be a carb issue.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

It's probably an 1130. My 1130se has a 342cc and 15.5 tq. Pretty sure the 1330 has 16.5 tq so I'm assuming larger engine.


----------

